# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  من اين لنا بامثال هؤلاء

## ميدو1

*هل بالامكان ان نرى  من يلعب للزعيم بغيرة وحب للشعار مثل هؤلاء  ؟  


[/IMG]
[/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*لللاسف لم استطع تصغير الصور 
*

----------


## alsmwal

*والله صور تقشعر لها الابدان،،،
أسود يتطاير الشرر من عيونهم والله،،،
وما أظن يجو زى الأسود ديل تانى،،،،
 ،،،،،،تسلم ايدك ياغالى،،،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*مشكور اخونا السمؤال على المرور 
*

----------


## hishamkh

*والله ما اظن يتكرر مثل هؤلاء

____



يا ريت تمدونا بأسماء هذين اللاعبين ، لأني لم اعرفهم ، ولك الشكر
*

----------


## الامين1002

*هذان اللعبان هما دحدوح ومرتضي قلة الصغير ومن منا لايذكر دحدوح والهتاف الشهير سليت الروح يادحدوح وهو من ابناء كوستي والثاني وهو قله من ابناء مدني
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*ياصفوة امكن انا غلطان واحد يصححني اذا ادليت بمعلومة خاطئة عن اللاعبين الاثنين انا قلت دحدوح وقلة ادونا رأيكم في المعلومة
                        	*

----------


## hishamkh

*دحدوح وقلة ، يا سلام نجوم من الزمن الجميل

شكرا ً ليك
_____

لو في خطأ في الاسماء ، ادونا الصحيح يا شباب
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مشكورين يا شباب على المرور
واللاعبان هما قلة ودحدوح 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*يسلام عيك ياابوحميد واصل
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*من هم الاعبان
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*حماس وفدائية وغيره علي الشعار
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*مشكور يا ميدو1 وكتر لينا من الصور
*

----------

